# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Adam's Guide to Attaining Lucidity

## Adam

*NEW: Adam's guide to attaining lucidity.

The Theory* 

Right, this is an adaptation of the above technique, which people might still have some joy with, hence still leaving it there but I found my lucid dreams were not frequent enough and still relied on me staying still, and relying on an element of DILD too much, which whilst it is good for frequent lucid dreamers, it does not give you that guarantee that you will have a lucid dream.

This is not rocket science, neither is it complicated. In fact it is very simple, and I am pretty sure you all will think it’s nothing new – But it works for me! So far 100&#37; success rate over the 3 nights I tried it! So if it can help you, and bring back the confidence, get you out of a dry spell, or give you your first lucid dream then great!!!

I have trialled this new, improved technique for 3 days now, noticing an increase in the frequency of lucid dreams, vividness of normal dreams and almost an LD at will attitude has been installed, which is great for lucid dreaming. If you can get this positive ‘can do’ attitude that’s almost 50% of the job done! 

My new technique, takes elements from the WILD technique, so includes WBTB and also includes some MILD/DEILD and DILD. I will stress that I have adapted this for me, and works with my body clock, so you may need to change slightly for yourself, I will try help here if you want to discuss tailoring for your needs. But based on the key points below, you should be able to achieve what I have.

I am of the belief that the quicker you slip back into a dream from waking the more chance you will have of inducing a lucid dream. With the WILD technique you are advised to stay up for around 30 minutes, which varies depending on the guide. WBTB typically is around the same time, if not longer sometimes up to an hour. As for DEILD you don’t really need to wake and get out of bed, you just try fall back to sleep as soon as you notice you are awake. MILD can be done at any point when awake, either before going to sleep or as part of a WBTB/WILD. And DILD is just naturally inducing lucid dreaming whilst sleeping. My technique includes all of these and squished into one full technique, which is why I think I have had so much success. Because if the WILD part fails, you can be pretty sure the DILD will kick in. With the help from MILD. (Damn this is getting complicated now, back to simple stuff).

It is an easy technique, you don’t have to be an LD master, good at WILDs or even attempted lucid dreaming before, you just need to have faith, and confidence and I am sure good things will happen. I am not claiming to have reinvented the wheel, more turned the wheel from round to spherical. I have added a new dynamic approach to existing techniques.

Anyway, enough of my talk lets move onto the good stuff!

*The Technique*
The important stuff: Okay I ask you have a regular sleep pattern getting plenty of sleep, and by plenty I mean between 7 and 8 hours a night. I will try best to explain the steps I take each night when trying this out! Also any bad attitude towards lucid dreaming, or lack of confidence, or an “I can’t” attitude stops at the door, now take off your shoes, and enter with a smile and know you ARE going to lucid dream, here goes!

I get to bed between 10:30pm and 11pm. This gives me around 5 and half hours sleep. I set my alarm for 4:30 am. I don’t do anything when going to sleep, no MILD or anything. I don’t really even think about lucid dreaming, except for the fact that I know, I will be lucid dreaming in no time. I just go to bed to sleep. I leave my PC running too.

*Points to consider:* Your longest REM period is in the morning, after about 5-6 hours sleep; this is where you have your most success. I get up just after 5 hours sleep, but don’t get up any sooner than that.

Get up at 4:30 when the alarm goes off, put on my large smile because I know in less than 30 minutes I will be lucid dreaming, jump onto dream views, read a couple of posts, send the odd sleepy PM, and spend about 5/10 minutes on there MAX. I then take a toilet break get some water and go back to the pc and look at and think about my dream scene (see dream scenes below) and get into bed. Important I am not up for more than 15 minutes!!! I try keep this to 10 though where possible. I like to make sure my eyes are exposed to the light too, enough to wake me.

*Points to consider:* You need to be awake, but not so much so that you cannot get back to sleep easily. You need to find the right balance which works for you. You might not get it right first time, so I would say take 5/7 minutes first off, and then if this doesn’t work extend or reduce this time that you are awake.

There is not set way for you to lye when going back to sleep, just however you are comfortable, I sleep almost like the recovery position, because that for me is the most comfortable way to sleep.

*Points to consider:* You might be too awake here, but don’t worry about it. You will be asleep sooner than you think. Just make sure you are comfortable, the room is dark, and you are feeling happy and confident, about your successful lucid dreams!

This is the tricky part. Having been up and about you need to fall back to sleep as soon as you can. Your body will be tired and ready to rest some more, and since you have only been up for a few minutes your mind will be active enough and your body tired. The exposure to bright light and DV forum should impose enough thoughts in your head to get you going along with the thoughts of your dream scene.

What I try here is a MILD/WILD combo. I keep my eyes shut, my body still, and think about dream scenarios and my dream scene, I let my mind work on the scenery on its own, like it would in a lucid dream but I take control of where I go if that makes sense. So I almost ‘pretend’ I am lucid really. Thinking to myself “when I am sleeping, I will know it and I will be doing this” Think about the dream you want to be having, because when we become lucid to begin with our mind puts us where it wants us to be, whether that is in a forest, city, or anywhere. Of course when we are lucid we can change this. 

What you need to do now is almost let your dream become more real and this is where the WILD part comes in – you need to get into the transitional period from pretending you are dreaming to actually dreaming. Some people may experience hypnotic images or sounds, some people may experience sleep paralysis, this is normal, but won’t always happen, at least didn’t always for me. Sometimes I would just wake up in the dream being lucid right away! Other times I would fall to sleep, then become lucid during the dream after remembering I had only just gone back to sleep so must be dreaming now.

It is all about getting the messages in your brain whilst you are awake enough to do so, but sleepy enough to get to sleep quick enough to remember them. 

Remember be confident you are going to LD, keep repeating to yourself in your head that you will remember you are dreaming, and that you just went back to bed – you will get into the dream. Remembering your scene you selected, and whether you get right into a dream from going to bed (WILD). Or you realise shortly after falling back to sleep that you must be dreaming because you just went back to sleep (DEILD/DILD) you will have success. I think that’s why this works so well for me, because if my WILD attempt fails, I can rely on my subconscious to remember that I need to realise I am dreaming.

That’s pretty much it, simple eh? Nothing new, no rocked science involved. But so far the results personally for me speak for them self! I was rubbish at wild, and my DEILD/DILDs were not frequent enough for me. Maybe it is just the reaffirmation of lucid dreaming and the confidence that I will lucid dream which is making them happen so often? I don’t know, all I know is this works great for me, so hope it does for you too!

Key points to remember:

-Positive attitude! This *IS* going to work for you!
-Regular sleep pattern
-Don’t stay up too long!
-Don’t get up too early, aim for 5 and a half to 6 hours sleep before waking.
-Enjoy you lucid dreams!

*Dream Scenes:*

This is just another easy way to implant thoughts into your head about sceneries and creating this image for you to pretend to lucid dream. It helps embed this lucid message in your subconscious – You can create your own dream scenes to use, but here are a couple of mine.

Beach: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/7183/beachzz1.jpg

City: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/166/cityua1.jpg

Park: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6370/parkma3.jpg

Forest: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8821/forestcb2.jpg

Okay, so this is the end...

Good luck and I hope this works for you. You might not slip right into the dream you were thinking about before you sleep, but this method has been perfect for me and am very happy with the results.

Happy to answer any questions you might have.

Adam.

-------------------------

I have also left this here for people who have trouble with WBTB and getting back to sleep.

*Adam's guide to the DEILD technique*

Hey guys, I have been wanting to post this for a while but been testing it on myself first for a few mornings, with mixed results so wanted to share with you and maybe with your help and experience we can adapt this to make it work better for others. Its something I used to do quite a bit - before even knowing it was called the DEILD technique. Anyway, this is my take on it and the steps I do to achieve lucidity.

*The Theory*

Okay, when ever I have achieved multiple lucid dreams, I tend to find I am always lying on my back, in fact most of my lucid dreams are when I am on my back. Also, they almost always seem to be in the morning, not half way through the night, added to this, my recall is at its best in the morning when I am in my longer REM cycle. So this got me thinking about induction techniques.

The WILD works by staying awake for 30 minutes or so then slipping back into sleep. I think this is too long and for me, is a hard technique to master, and often you can loose your motivation when you are lying for 30/40 minutes and still not achieve it. 

I am of the belief that the quicker you slip back into a dream from waking the more chance you will have of inducing a lucid dream so I propose this technique for people to try and report back on with their results.

This will be going into a mini guide I am putting together but this technique I want to test first before I complete the guide so you guys are my guinea pigs :p

*The DEILD Technique*

The idea is that, when you very first awake in the mornings do your very best not to open your eyes, neither should you move at all. Keep the thoughts of your dream you have just awoken from fresh in your mind and slowly roll onto your back. Most people will find lying on their back to sleep quite uncomfortable, but since you only just awoke you should be okay falling right back to sleep.

So you have rolled onto your back and keep the images and memories of the last dream you had in your mind and think about what you would have done if you became lucid and carry the dream on in your thoughts from the point you woke up and imagine what you would have done if you stayed sleeping and were lucid. So as you are doing this you will in some occasions notice that your mind will wander from the dream scenario, and as long as it is not thoughts of what you are going to have for breakfast or your day ahead just go with them, don't fight it as this will only make you more awake. So what ever your mind tries to do just go with it, but keep the thoughts of what you would do if you were in control of this.

You should find you fall asleep pretty quickly, I normally manage to do this within a minute of waking up. And with mixed success has become lucid. Please give this a try and let me know what your results are.

*(Pre)Requisites*

Okay there are a few things you need to consider before trying this, these might change based on your successes but for me the following I have found is important.

- Make sure you have a regular sleep pattern! So sleeping 11pm till 8am or something, try to make this regular, I know some people have work, and other commitments, but if you can keep a regular sleep pattern of what works for you. Try not to get too tired, as I find my lucid dreams are better after a lot of rest and within light sleep.

- Don't use an alarm! Its important that you only wake up when you body tells you to wake up. So for me I usually have to be up at 7am for work. If I make sure I get at least 8 hours sleep that gives me the opportunity when I awaken early enough to try this. So when you first naturally wake up, try remain as still as possible with your eyes shut thinking about the dream only.


- Follow your mind! When you are first awake, your mind will be fresh with the dream you awoken from, don't fight these thoughts and think about getting up, instead keep them fresh, and keep with them, and carry on the dream in your mind. If you mind wanders, as it invariably will, then go with it, and slip back into the dream and sleep.

Good luck, and I hope this works for you. You might not slip right into the dream you were thinking about before you slip back into sleep, but this method has been pretty reliable to me and now I feel after trying to perfect it, getting the views and experiences of you guys trying it, maybe I can adapt it and publish a complete guide  :smiley: 

Thank you for your time.
Adam.

----------


## Sanquis

Sounds cool. Im gonna try it out tommorow morning and lets hope it works! (Fingers crossed).

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Thats a pretty awesome guide Adam! I'll add it to the FAQ since it looks really good and it all fits together! We need to talk about this more in our PM's or on MSN  :smiley:  Nice one mate  ::D:

----------


## Überschall

I'll definately try this out tonight.

Great guide, if it works, I'll send you a dollar over paypal xD.

Edit: Oh hey: SBTD, Straight back to Dream.

----------


## dodobird

My problem is that when I wake up, I want to go up to take a leak. 
got an idea what I can do?

----------


## arby

> My problem is that when I wake up, I want to go up to take a leak. 
> got an idea what I can do?



Bucket + tubing? =P

And I use this lots of the time. I find its often best to skip back a while in dream time when doing this though. If you miss jumping straight back in (its often a narrow window) Simply relax and try to recall your dream. Whenever you get to a point you wish something else had happened or you had been lucid so you could have done something different, Concentrate on what had happened. Its quite easy to throw together a makeshift VILD like this.

----------


## Adam

> My problem is that when I wake up, I want to go up to take a leak. 
> got an idea what I can do?



Maybe set your alarm for 5am and take a pee, then when you naturally wake up at 8 or 9 you shouldn't need to go again?

----------


## Elucive

This should work well for me, I naturally wake up around 4:30am, but that's to pee. Then after that I wake up again around 8, maybe I should try it then.

----------


## Oneironaught

Isn't this the same thing as DEILD? Correct me if I'm wrong. Or at least point out the differences.

This is the method I used for many years to perform dream control and dream "steering" by slipping beck into the dream I just awoke from. I used it on a very regular basis way before I knew anything about LDs.

----------


## Adam

> Isn't this the same thing as DEILD? Correct me if I'm wrong. Or at least point out the differences.
> 
> This is the method I used for many years to perform dream control and dream "steering" by slipping beck into the dream I just awoke from. I used it on a very regular basis way before I knew anything about LDs.



DEILD?

Not heard of this, if so, my bad... Will have a look  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

So it is.

But this person claims to have invented it too  ::lol:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ighlight=DEILD

Seems quite a popular method too, can't believe I had never heard off this one....

----------


## Oneironaught

> So it is.
> 
> But this person claims to have invented it too 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ighlight=DEILD
> 
> Seems quite a popular method too, can't believe I had never heard off this one....



Hehe. Well, the best part is that both you and I (and I'm sure many others) have discovered this method on our own, which tells me that it's a rather natural way to go about dream re-entry, dream control and lucid dream induction.

----------


## Adam

Indeed, and if anything this post may have opened the eyes of those who dont know about this and help with people having more lucid dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Indeed, and if anything this post may have opened the eyes of those who dont know about this and help with people having more lucid dreams



True, and that's never a bad thing.

That dude in the picture looks to be in some serious pain  ::lol::   <--- (added to show that I still love you  ::D: )

----------


## Elucive

Can I ask you guys a question?

Let's say I'm trying this method tonight.....If I wake up in the middle of the night but don't recall any dream, will it still work? Cause the first time I wake up naturally during the night I have to pee and don't recall any dream.

I only recall my dreams when I wake up in the morning.

----------


## arby

Na, you'll probably have to WILD. This is for that point when you're waking up where you're still half in the dream. If you wake up abruptly AT ALL this probably won't work. All you want to do is wake up enough to realize what is reality and what isn't.

----------


## Adam

> Can I ask you guys a question?
> 
> Let's say I'm trying this method tonight.....If I wake up in the middle of the night but don't recall any dream, will it still work? Cause the first time I wake up naturally during the night I have to pee and don't recall any dream.
> 
> I only recall my dreams when I wake up in the morning.



Depends when you wake up. There are 5 cycles of sleep and the REM cycle being the dream state, if you wake up in REM sleep you will have better chances of recalling the dreams.

If you wake and need to pee, then go for it, because the morning when you wake up, there is a good chance you will be in REM sleep and have more chance of this happening  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Tried this again this morning and had very good results  :smiley:  You can read about it in my dream journal (link is in the sig).

I dont know if lying on your back helps more for this, but for me, it always increases my chances of lucidity.

Has anyone else given it a go?

 :smiley:

----------


## Super Duck

I sometimes use a similar technique of my own that gives me frequent success (if I remember to actually do it!) I will try your instructions tonight ... or, rather, tomorrow morning ... and let you know. I love the Summer holidays, it's the high time of LDs for me.

----------


## Pancaka

Can you people pm me some of these things? I don't always have time to get on this site (or i just forget) and I really want to hear about new, easier techniques and possibly some interesting ld's. Thank's much!!!

----------


## Leerafel

Yeah this technique is the same thing as MILD (Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream), although here are some helpful tips that apply that you may not have tried:

Stare at the spot between your eyebrows or somewhere near there that is comfortable.  It helps.

Repeat your intent OVER AND OVER in your mind.  "I am dreaming.  This is a dream.  The next scene will be a dream" etc.

This is the only meathod that consistently works for me, but it never seems like it is going to work.  It seems like I have been trying forever, and then BAM, I'm in.  Lucid as can be.

----------


## Adam

> Yeah this technique is the same thing as MILD (Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream), although here are some helpful tips that apply that you may not have tried:
> 
> Stare at the spot between your eyebrows or somewhere near there that is comfortable. It helps.
> 
> Repeat your intent OVER AND OVER in your mind. "I am dreaming. This is a dream. The next scene will be a dream" etc.
> 
> This is the only meathod that consistently works for me, but it never seems like it is going to work. It seems like I have been trying forever, and then BAM, I'm in. Lucid as can be.



Sounds like a combo of CILD (Chakra Induced Lucid Dream) and MILD. For the DEILD to work with me, I don't really MILD at all. I mean this takes away the focus of slipping right back into the dream and carrying on. If I think of anything different, like repeating my intent by saying in my mind I will LD I loose focus.

But this will not work for everyone, and people have different successes. I am glad you have something that works for you  :smiley:

----------


## TheTimeKeep

I've done this before aswell. It usually garuntees[?] a lucid dream, but in a twilight state, atleast for me. Not necassarily a full WILD.

----------


## The Question

Good guide! Much like DEILD which is the only way i achieved a lucid dream and i discovered on my own but never thought that it was a technique or that it had already been discovered!

----------


## peppy

well done, I like it how this is simple and easy to remember.I think I'll be trying this tonight.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

I have a version 2 in progress! Version 2 has given me 5 lucid dreams in 2 nights. I will be trying it for the rest of the week, then will post changes.

----------


## Adam

Update: Another 3 LDs last night.  ::D:

----------


## Bushido

couldn't you put the new technique up for some of us to test as well? please!! sorry if i seem impatient but im getting fed up with my dry spell and im not having much luck with any technique. anyway looking forward to the update.

Bushido

----------


## The Question

Your new technique seems to be working well for you, im excited to see the finished product!  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## Adam

I am writing now - I guess I could just post it up here. Will be dsone later today

----------


## Adam

Okay - this is version 2 of my technique. Any questions please ask  :smiley: 

-------------------------------

*The Theory* 

Right, this is an adaptation of the above technique, which people might still have some joy with, hence still leaving it there but I found my lucid dreams were not frequent enough and still relied on me staying still, and relying on an element of DILD too much, which whilst it is good for frequent lucid dreamers, it does not give you that guarantee that you will have a lucid dream.

 This is not rocket science, neither is it complicated. In fact it is very simple, and I am pretty sure you all will think its nothing new  But it works for me! So far 100% success rate over the 3 nights I tried it! So if it can help you, and bring back the confidence, get you out of a dry spell, or give you your first lucid dream then great!!!

 I have trialled this new, improved technique for 3 days now, noticing an increase in the frequency of lucid dreams, vividness of normal dreams and almost an LD at will attitude has been installed, which is great for lucid dreaming. If you can get this positive can do attitude thats almost 50% of the job done! 

My new technique, takes elements from the WILD technique, so includes WBTB and also includes some MILD/DEILD and DILD. I will stress that I have adapted this for me, and works with my body clock, so you may need to change slightly for yourself, I will try help here if you want to discuss tailoring for your needs. But based on the key points below, you should be able to achieve what I have.

I am of the belief that the quicker you slip back into a dream from waking the more chance you will have of inducing a lucid dream. With the WILD technique you are advised to stay up for around 30 minutes, which varies depending on the guide. WBTB typically is around the same time, if not longer sometimes up to an hour. As for DEILD you dont really need to wake and get out of bed, you just try fall back to sleep as soon as you notice you are awake. MILD can be done at any point when awake, either before going to sleep or as part of a WBTB/WILD. And DILD is just naturally inducing lucid dreaming whilst sleeping. My technique includes all of these and squished into one full technique, which is why I think I have had so much success. Because if the WILD part fails, you can be pretty sure the DILD will kick in. With the help from MILD. (Damn this is getting complicated now, back to simple stuff).

 It is an easy technique, you dont have to be an LD master, good at WILDs or even attempted lucid dreaming before, you just need to have faith, and confidence and I am sure good things will happen. I am not claiming to have reinvented the wheel, more turned the wheel from round to spherical. I have added a new dynamic approach to existing techniques.

 Anyway, enough of my talk lets move onto the good stuff!

*The Technique*
*The important stuff:* Okay I ask you have a regular sleep pattern getting plenty of sleep, and by plenty I mean between 7 and 8 hours a night. I will try best to explain the steps I take each night when trying this out! Also any bad attitude towards lucid dreaming, or lack of confidence, or an I cant attitude stops at the door, now take off your shoes, and enter with a smile and know you ARE going to lucid dream, here goes!

 I get to bed between 10:30pm and 11pm. This gives me around 5 and half hours sleep. I set my alarm for 4:30 am. I dont do anything when going to sleep, no MILD or anything. I dont really even think about lucid dreaming, except for the fact that I know, I will be lucid dreaming in no time. I just go to bed to sleep. I leave my PC running too.

*Points to consider:*  Your longest REM period is in the morning, after about 5-6 hours sleep; this is where you have your most success. I get up just after 5 hours sleep, but dont get up any sooner than that.

 Get up at 4:30 when the alarm goes off, put on my large smile because I know in less than 30 minutes I will be lucid dreaming, jump onto dream views, read a couple of posts, send the odd sleepy PM, and spend about 5/10 minutes on there MAX. I then take a toilet break get some water and go back to the pc and look at and think about my dream scene (see dream scenes below) and get into bed. Important I am not up for more than 15 minutes!!! I try keep this to 10 though where possible. I like to make sure my eyes are exposed to the light too, enough to wake me.

*Points to consider:*  You need to be awake, but not so much so that you cannot get back to sleep easily. You need to find the right balance which works for you. You might not get it right first time, so I would say take 5/7 minutes first off, and then if this doesnt work extend or reduce this time that you are awake.

 There is not set way for you to lye when going back to sleep, just however you are comfortable, I sleep almost like the recovery position, because that for me is the most comfortable way to sleep.

*Points to consider:*  You might be too awake here, but dont worry about it. You will be asleep sooner than you think. Just make sure you are comfortable, the room is dark, and you are feeling happy and confident, about your successful lucid dreams!

 This is the tricky part. Having been up and about you need to fall back to sleep as soon as you can. Your body will be tired and ready to rest some more, and since you have only been up for a few minutes your mind will be active enough and your body tired. The exposure to bright light and DV forum should impose enough thoughts in your head to get you going along with the thoughts of your dream scene.

 What I try here is a MILD/WILD combo. I keep my eyes shut, my body still, and think about dream scenarios and my dream scene, I let my mind work on the scenery on its own, like it would in a lucid dream but I take control of where I go if that makes sense. So I almost pretend I am lucid really. Thinking to myself _when I am sleeping, I will know it and I will be doing this_ Think about the dream you want to be having, because when we become lucid to begin with our mind puts us where it wants us to be, whether that is in a forest, city, or anywhere. Of course when we are lucid we can change this. 

 What you need to do now is almost let your dream become more real and this is where the WILD part comes in  you need to get into the transitional period from pretending you are dreaming to actually dreaming. Some people may experience hypnotic images or sounds, some people may experience sleep paralysis, this is normal, but wont always happen, at least didnt always for me. Sometimes I would just wake up in the dream being lucid right away! Other times I would fall to sleep, then become lucid during the dream after remembering I had only just gone back to sleep so must be dreaming now.

 It is all about getting the messages in your brain whilst you are awake enough to do so, but sleepy enough to get to sleep quick enough to remember them. 

 Remember be confident you are going to LD, keep repeating to yourself in your head that you will remember you are dreaming, and that you just went back to bed  you will get into the dream. Remembering your scene you selected, and whether you get right into a dream from going to bed (WILD). Or you realise shortly after falling back to sleep that you must be dreaming because you just went back to sleep (DEILD/DILD) you will have success. I think thats why this works so well for me, because if my WILD attempt fails, I can rely on my subconscious to remember that I need to realise I am dreaming.

 Thats pretty much it, simple eh? Nothing new, no rocked science involved. But so far the results personally for me speak for them self! I was rubbish at wild, and my DEILD/DILDs were not frequent enough for me. Maybe it is just the reaffirmation of lucid dreaming and the confidence that I will lucid dream which is making them happen so often? I dont know, all I know is this works great for me, so hope it does for you too!

 Key points to remember:

 -Positive attitude! This *IS* going to work for you!
 -Regular sleep pattern
 -Dont stay up too long!
 -Dont get up too early, aim for 5 and a half to 6 hours sleep before waking.
 -Enjoy you lucid dreams!

*Dream Scenes:*

 This is just another easy way to implant thoughts into your head about sceneries and creating this image for you to pretend to lucid dream. It helps embed this lucid message in your subconscious  You can create your own dream scenes to use, but here are a couple of mine.

 Beach: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/7183/beachzz1.jpg

 City: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/166/cityua1.jpg

 Park: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6370/parkma3.jpg

 Forest: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8821/forestcb2.jpg

Okay, so this is the end...

 Good luck and I hope this works for you. You might not slip right into the dream you were thinking about before you sleep, but this method has been perfect for me and am very happy with the results.

 Happy to answer any questions you might have.

Adam.

----------


## Alex D

Right, over the next week I'm going to be doing this. I'll report back my results.

----------


## Adam

Thanks  :smiley:  good luck!  ::D:

----------


## temP0ral

Very interesting  ::D: 

I'd like to try this but I can't do the alarm thing because it would disturb other people who are sleeping ( I'm not alone in the house ) do you have any ideas or suggestions ?

----------


## Adam

Do you have a mobile phone? You could set the alarm on that and keep it under your pillow?

----------


## temP0ral

Yes, thanks I forgot I could use it for this 

I'll try your technique probably in the middle of september and reply back with my results :smiley:

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> True, and that's never a bad thing.
> 
> That dude in the picture looks to be in some serious pain   <--- (added to show that I still love you )





lol dude I believe Pwned is the right word lol ^^ ::D:

----------


## The Question

This technique looks really good! This looks like one that will work for me finally woo!! Thanks for the are you dreaming pics those will really help me alot!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I like it, i will be trying this tonight Adam, my sleeping pattern is becoming more constant with me having to get up earlier since college starts on monday, my positive attitude is also very dominant now so i can see this working successfully tonight, i will let you know the results of my attempt in the morning  :smiley:  This is a great looking technique though mate!

----------


## temP0ral

Ok So I tried multiple times DEILD method for now but I always have the same problem ;

I wake up after every dream. I don't move and then I fall back asleep pretty quickly without getting lucid .  :Sad:

----------


## Bushido

great i'll get practicing. One question; you said this technique gave you multiple lucids in one night so do i mix this with the previous method by staying still when i wake up from my first induced LD?

THanks for the Tech.

----------


## Adam

> This technique looks really good! This looks like one that will work for me finally woo!! Thanks for the are you dreaming pics those will really help me alot!



No problems, good luck and let me know how it goes  :smiley: 





> I like it, i will be trying this tonight Adam, my sleeping pattern is becoming more constant with me having to get up earlier since college starts on monday, my positive attitude is also very dominant now so i can see this working successfully tonight, i will let you know the results of my attempt in the morning  This is a great looking technique though mate!



Good luck mate  :smiley: 





> Ok So I tried multiple times DEILD method for now but I always have the same problem ;
> 
> I wake up after every dream. I don't move and then I fall back asleep pretty quickly without getting lucid .



Try the one just above, it is an adaptation on the first technique. I cannot edit the first post though. If you have any questions please ask  :smiley: 





> great i'll get practicing. One question; you said this technique gave you multiple lucids in one night so do i mix this with the previous method by staying still when i wake up from my first induced LD?
> 
> THanks for the Tech.



No, ignore the previous one, this one requires to you wake up get out of bed. I think the multiple lucid dreams were partly due to FAs and when ever I woke up, I just knew right away in the next dream it was a dream. The message had been implanted to just question everything, so all my dreams, that I remember at least were lucid ones.  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Have anyone tried this? I have edited the top page to include the new technique - Hey and if you don't become lucid after 1 week you get your money back  :wink2:

----------


## Truffles

Tried it once, got really far with HI but I couldn't get into SP. I'm definitely trying it again though. Thanks Adam.

----------


## tonythephatone

i was a little too out of it last night to remember to stay awake for a few minutes.. will try again tonight and report back tomorrow...

----------


## Adam

> Tried it once, got really far with HI but I couldn't get into SP. I'm definitely trying it again though. Thanks Adam.



Awesome! Nice work, let me know if you get any further  :smiley: 





> i was a little too out of it last night to remember to stay awake for a few minutes.. will try again tonight and report back tomorrow...



Cool - let me know how you get on. After a few days off I will be trying again tonight for the 4th time  ::D:

----------


## wendylove

Okay I will be trying this tonight.

----------


## Blaze Haze

yea Im definately trying tonight, Im so tired, Ill definatley do this perfectly tonight, and I've had this before, but I always go into sleep paralysis unfortunately, so I'll see what I can do.

----------


## Marvo

Well I'll try it for you Adam. I never did a complete MILD, but now I have a computer which makes close to no sound, so I don't wake the entire house  ::D:

----------


## tonythephatone

didnt catch a lucid... but i did have a vivid freaking dream.. unfortunately, 2 seconds after i woke up to write it down my mom called me and started asking a ton of questions and i lost it  :Sad:  will continue trying...

----------


## Marvo

Okay, I got up, but it was kinda late, and my brother was up. Didn't wanna make him find out I was up, so I had to get back to bed. I'll try again tonight  :smiley: 

I do have the feeling I normally have after lucids/special dreams though.

----------


## Adam

> Okay I will be trying this tonight.



Excellent, good luck  :smiley: 





> yea Im definately trying tonight, Im so tired, Ill definatley do this perfectly tonight, and I've had this before, but I always go into sleep paralysis unfortunately, so I'll see what I can do.



It might not work if you are over tired. I found it hard to get to SP/HI/SI from waking if over tired. This technique only works for me when I get regular sleep, and don't to go bed when tired. I usually wait a couple of days after getting some good sleep then try it when my body clock is in sync. Still give it a try, if anything I am noticed an increase in my dream recall and vividness of dreams!





> Well I'll try it for you Adam. I never did a complete MILD, but now I have a computer which makes close to no sound, so I don't wake the entire house



 :boogie: 





> didnt catch a lucid... but i did have a vivid freaking dream.. unfortunately, 2 seconds after i woke up to write it down my mom called me and started asking a ton of questions and i lost it  will continue trying...



As above, I have noticed my dream recall and vividness increase drematically since trying this!! And they are certainly on the weird side too.





> Okay, I got up, but it was kinda late, and my brother was up. Didn't wanna make him find out I was up, so I had to get back to bed. I'll try again tonight 
> 
> I do have the feeling I normally have after lucids/special dreams though.



cant wait to hear your results  ::D:

----------


## Adam

I tried again last night to try disprove my claim you need regular sleep and not to do this when too tired. And I was right.

The last 5 days have been manic, not getting much sleep, irrregular pattern, okay I had been drinking on a couple of those nights too.

So last night I got 8 hours sleep - will get to bed early tonight again, to see if I get better results, but I did have some really vivid dreams and recall was up from the previous night  ::D:

----------


## SurvivorKylie

I'm going to try this tomorrow or Saturday night... probably Saturday, keeping in mind what you've just said about making sure you're well rested.  I'll make sure to tell you how it goes.  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Hey cool - good luck  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

Okay, going to bed now, attempting the technique again! I'm gonna have a lucid  ::D:

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Im starting college tomorow, im gonna get a steady sleep schedule for a week and then try this, I'll let you know how it goes
Cheers

----------


## Marvo

I setup my alarm, but apparently I managed to get out of bed, turning it off, and then back to bed, without remembering it at all. Try again tonight, with a bit more sleep.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So tonight is the night, dearest Adam. I'm finally going to try your technique. Kyle and I decided to have an early night's sleep tonight, giving me the perfect chance to try your new technique. I was rather close to becoming lucid the other night with a WILD but coughed myself awake. And this morning I almost had another WILD but lost concentration and just passed out, then I had the dream where I should have noticed I was dreaming to become lucid... still kicking myself. I've had such a dry spell lately, but tonight's the night. I feel it!

----------


## Adam

Okay this technique should get an award or something lol - Tried it again last night and had another 3 LDs. It definitely requires the following to work:

A regular sleep pattern - Mine is 10:30pm till 7amNot to be too tired when trying this since your best dreams are in light REM sleepI can't stress the above enough - So make sure this is what you are doing for it to work properly!

Also a few people have reported a HUGE increase in vividness of dreams and a great improvement in their recall, I have notied this too when ever I do this, example last night I remember 6 dreams and three of those LDs  ::D: 





> Okay, going to bed now, attempting the technique again! I'm gonna have a lucid



Good luck buddy - let me know how you get on!





> Im starting college tomorow, im gonna get a steady sleep schedule for a week and then try this, I'll let you know how it goes
> Cheers



Nice one! Steady sleep pattern is so important for this to work, you need to make sure you are getting plenty of rest too!





> I setup my alarm, but apparently I managed to get out of bed, turning it off, and then back to bed, without remembering it at all. Try again tonight, with a bit more sleep.



Maybe you are too tired? Do you have a regular sleep pattern? Do you go to bed without feeling really tired?





> So tonight is the night, dearest Adam. I'm finally going to try your technique. Kyle and I decided to have an early night's sleep tonight, giving me the perfect chance to try your new technique. I was rather close to becoming lucid the other night with a WILD but coughed myself awake. And this morning I almost had another WILD but lost concentration and just passed out, then I had the dream where I should have noticed I was dreaming to become lucid... still kicking myself. I've had such a dry spell lately, but tonight's the night. I feel it!



Might not work then Meghan if you have been up all night not getting good sleep and stuff. You eally do need, as I keep saying; a nice solid sleep pattern with enough sleep for you not to be feeling tired!

Oh and did I mention *I DID THE TASK!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Marvo

Adam, I going to sleep time differs between 23:00 and 24:00, and my getting up differs between 6:30 and 8:30. Sometimes I am really tired when I go to bed though. Is that bad?

By the way, I got to do the technique this night, but my entire body was extremely exhausted after a lot of sports yesterday, so I didn't feel like doing it. Didn't really want  lucid :p

----------


## Adam

It should be ok, as long as your getting enough sleep and are not like knackered by the time you go to bed - deep REM sleep is bad for lucid dreams in my experience, if you can have light sleep because you are tired but not overly tired you will have more success  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yeah, it didn't work. But not because I was too tired, but because I wasn't tired enough... I woke up, very wide awake, a few minutes before my alarm was supposed to go off... I was a little disappointed.

----------


## Adam

Well keep going, I am sure good things will happen. I think since I cut my night short I will be trying again tonight for more lucids  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

Oki, I'm going to bed now. 00:52, so I guess getting up around 6:30 to do the technique is good, right? I'm getting up around 8:30, so I can go to work  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

yeah sounds good - good luck  ::D:

----------


## SurvivorKylie

Congrats on doing the task, Adam.  :smiley: 

... I was all set to try this last night-- went to bed at 11, set my alarm for 5, but my roommate stumbled in at quarter to one and woke me up for a good hour... and even after that I wasn't quite going to call it quits, but I woke up again around four for another hour,  ::embarrassed::  and at that point I turned off the alarm and called it quits.  I'm going to have to find a time when my roommmate goes home to try again.  ::roll::

----------


## Adam

Ah thats rubbish  :Sad: 

Do you need another party trick to cheer you up?  ::D:  hehe

----------


## Marvo

Meh, I was too tired again, try again this night :p

----------


## Adam

lol - Maybe you should *FORCE* yourself to get some good sleep? Maybe I should come over there and force you???  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

I'm getting enough (sleep), I just like to go back to bed again, because I love to sleep. Guess I'm gonna *FORCE* myself to do the thing  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Yeah I am the same, I find it hard not to get bored trying, but you really shouldn't be lying in bed for too long before you are sleeping again. I find I am up for 5 minutes, get back to bed, get all comfy and then think lucid dreaming, shouting it in my mind et, picturing dreams, and pretending to be lucid, then when I get images getting stronger I try and focus whilst letting my body fall to sleep - even if I miss slipping into the dream then (WILD) I still manage later in the night to LD because I have lucid dreams in my mind from waking myself during REM sleep  ::D:

----------


## The Question

Well im back from my break, I was trying to get my recall back and it worked! So im going to be trying this tonight i really hope i can produce some results!

----------


## Adam

Good to have you back - Now lets see if we can get you some lucid dreams  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

I got to bed too late, and I didn't want to use precious time. Gonna try again this night  :smiley:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Alright, I have tried this technique for the past 2 nights since I joined this forum.

First night: I set my alarm to 5:30 and went to bed at midnight. I remained positive that I was going to have a lucid dream for once in my life. I later set it to 6, and then to 6:30 because I stayed awake until 1. I suppose the excitement kept me awake. I later woke up around 2:40, probably because the broken sprinkler outside my window was just going off and it's really loud when it does. I thought it was 6:30 and instinctively got up, went on the computer, and when I looked at the time to check how long I had been up, I saw what time it was and was a little annoyed that I had woken up already. I went back to bed and slept right away, then woke up somewhere around 4. I went back to sleep, slept through my alarm, and couldn't remember even a shred of a dream. First night: *FAIL*.

Last night: I ended up going to bed at 2, so I set my alarm for 8. That meant that I had a half hour to fall asleep and still be within the range. Already tired from the night before, I fell asleep without trouble, thinking positively about having a lucid dream. I woke up at 8 from my alarm and was happy because it was going as planned so far. I got up, went online and checked my email and Myspace. Looked at the dream scenes, then noticed it was 8:13 and I went back to bed. I became very relaxed very quickly and tried to picture the beach scene and imagined myself there and doing what I'd want to do in a dream. I imagined some of the fantasies that I like thinking of sometimes, but my mind kept going from one thing to the other. I'd think of one thing, then that would lead to thinking of something else, which would lead to thinking of something else, but I didn't worry because at least I was still pretending to be lucid. However, I had a very difficult time falling back asleep. In dispair, I looked at the time and saw it was 10. Wow, 2 hours. I couldn't tell if I had fallen asleep during that time or not, and if so, I couldn't tell if I had any dreams or if they were just things I had imagined while concious. I couldn't fall asleep after that and now it's 11 and I'm pretty tired. I do believe I had one short dream, though. I was in my dad's office at work, though it was one my mind made up, and he was sitting at a desk along the wall and he had a crappy old DOS computer sitting in the corner with a really old printer hooked up to it. There was some DOS program waiting for him to put the next floppy disk in to install the drivers for the printer and I guess he didn't know how to do that, so I went over and messed with it and then woke up. Second night: *FAIL*.

----------


## Adam

> Alright, I have tried this technique for the past 2 nights since I joined this forum.
> 
> First night: I set my alarm to 5:30 and went to bed at midnight. I remained positive that I was going to have a lucid dream for once in my life. I later set it to 6, and then to 6:30 because I stayed awake until 1. I suppose the excitement kept me awake. I later woke up around 2:40, probably because the broken sprinkler outside my window was just going off and it's really loud when it does. I thought it was 6:30 and instinctively got up, went on the computer, and when I looked at the time to check how long I had been up, I saw what time it was and was a little annoyed that I had woken up already. I went back to bed and slept right away, then woke up somewhere around 4. I went back to sleep, slept through my alarm, and couldn't remember even a shred of a dream. First night: *FAIL*.
> 
> Last night: I ended up going to bed at 2, so I set my alarm for 8. That meant that I had a half hour to fall asleep and still be within the range. Already tired from the night before, I fell asleep without trouble, thinking positively about having a lucid dream. I woke up at 8 from my alarm and was happy because it was going as planned so far. I got up, went online and checked my email and Myspace. Looked at the dream scenes, then noticed it was 8:13 and I went back to bed. I became very relaxed very quickly and tried to picture the beach scene and imagined myself there and doing what I'd want to do in a dream. I imagined some of the fantasies that I like thinking of sometimes, but my mind kept going from one thing to the other. I'd think of one thing, then that would lead to thinking of something else, which would lead to thinking of something else, but I didn't worry because at least I was still pretending to be lucid. However, I had a very difficult time falling back asleep. In dispair, I looked at the time and saw it was 10. Wow, 2 hours. I couldn't tell if I had fallen asleep during that time or not, and if so, I couldn't tell if I had any dreams or if they were just things I had imagined while concious. I couldn't fall asleep after that and now it's 11 and I'm pretty tired. I do believe I had one short dream, though. I was in my dad's office at work, though it was one my mind made up, and he was sitting at a desk along the wall and he had a crappy old DOS computer sitting in the corner with a really old printer hooked up to it. There was some DOS program waiting for him to put the next floppy disk in to install the drivers for the printer and I guess he didn't know how to do that, so I went over and messed with it and then woke up. Second night: *FAIL*.



I have not tried this whilst getting up that late i.e during day light. I don't know what your regular sleep pattern is, or anything so please answer these.

What is your usual sleep pattern i.e 11pm - 8am:
What is your average dream recall?:


You should be okay with about 4 and a half hours sleep, Try shortening the time you set your alarm for. I would suggest for the next few nights go to bed at the same time and wake up naturally (if you can, don't know if you work or have school?). So for example go to bed at 11 or 12 every night and see what time in the morning you naturally wake up. On the forth night go to bed at the same time, you should try notice from the other nights how long it takes you to fall asleep and set your alarm accordingly. for about 4 and a half or 5 hours time.

I would also not stay up for as long as you did, as you don't to be awake for too long, try just the 5 minutes, see if this helps you get back to sleep easier?

 :smiley:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Hmm, I usually go to bed whenever I feel tired enough to. That's on average, 12-2. I usually wake up around 7-9 on my own.

My average dream recall would be...well, according to my online journal that I had several years back, I had one dream at the end of December of 2001, the next one was in April of 2002, the next one was at the very end of July, and then I had 3 in August, 3 in September, and 1 in December. I'd say my dream recall is about the same now as it was.

Same advice given that information?

----------


## Marvo

Get a better recall, right now.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

I'd like to. Hopefully this forum will help.

Oh yes...and...I've uh...never had a sex dream...ever...

The closest I had was one with my best friend (and crush) and one of her best guy friends and they were naked on my bathroom floor and he was pointing to parts of her body and asking me what it was called. I was sitting on the toilet, fully clothed, worried that one of my family members would come in and was trying not to look, but would look to answer his question, then would look away again. That's the only dream I had in which someone was naked.

I haven't had any dreams where I was naked, but had one where I was in my underwear on the school bus, but that's it.

----------


## The Question

> Good to have you back - Now lets see if we can get you some lucid dreams



I agree!!  :boogie:

----------


## The Question

OK! Im really going to try this tonight! Ahh I hope it works!!!

----------


## Adam

It has to work!! Worked again for me last night  ::D:

----------


## mark

I tried your technique Adam. I didnt have any lucid dreams but that maybe for a number of reasons 

1. my reality checking is really REALLY bad lol
2. I dont have access to a PC during the night because its in my brothers room
3. I have only started practising Lucid Dreaming again rescently


However far from being a failure I had the best recall I have ever had last night I recalled 6 dreams  :smiley:  and so I will def be trying this technique again tonight as I will be for a while. I will keep you updated

----------


## Adam

Nice one - recall increase is what everyone has reported on. So glad I could help in that respect - Where do you feel this technique failed? How far did you get with the HI/HS and SP? If we can see where you might need to change it, we can work on an adaptation for you.

----------


## mark

I would not call the technique a failing, I have only tried for one night. As far as HI and SP go i really have difficulty with this. only once have I ever managed to get to that point. I find I fall unconsious to quickly. Last night I stayed up for 5 mins, read through my dreams etc

Tonight I think i will try staying up a little longer maybe engage in something that will wake my mind up more. Any tips on how to stop myself loosing consiousness before experiencing HI?  I really wanna know what that is like. 

As far as the DILD part of it goes Im trying to improve my reality checking cos really I just forget to do it lol, any tips on that at all?

----------


## Adam

Okay don't worry too much on the DILD part - as long as you try some chanting etc whilst going back to sleep; stuff like:

 - "I will lucid dream tonight"
 - "I am dreaming"
 - "I have just gone to bed, I must be asleep"

Things like this, it's what I do and helps a great deal.

If you find you are falling to sleep too quickly and loosing concentration, perhaps you are too tired when you go to bed? Do you have a regular sleep pattern and are you getting enough sleep?

If so then try upping the time you stay up for by a few minutes, say stay up for 8 minutes. Make sure you get some light on your eyes, so go to the bathroom or something...

Hope this helps  ::D:

----------


## mark

well usually I do have a regular sleep pattern but I have been off work this week so I have been sleeping alot more then usual lol

So I figure I just need to stay up longer. I will try tonight again oh I thought those dream scape pictures you made with "do you know you are dream?" are great I have had that stuck in my head since i read it! lol 

Hopefully tonight I will have a bit more luck.

----------


## Adam

If you are getting more sleep than usual then you should be okay. The idea is to have your REM sleep as light as possible to have the maximum chance of attaining lucidity  ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

Sounds like Adam you are the only one who can successfully use this technique. Has it ever failed you?

----------


## Adam

No not yet - Not since I got to this stage anyway. Although up to this point it has failed. Sometimes I was too tired, sometimes I didn't stay up for long enough, so through trial and error I got to this stage, so it might not work for everyone right away, thats why I don't mind offering people help on tailoring it to them  :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

Those images you visualise yourself in, do you know them personally or are they from the internet or something?

----------


## Marvo

Yeah, I had a lot of dreams this night, didn't really try the technique though.

Okay, I'll try some more  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> Those images you visualise yourself in, do you know them personally or are they from the internet or something?



No they are from the internet, although more often than not they will morph into a scene I already know.

----------


## Applejaxz

hmmmm... I've never heard your theory of the faster you fall asleep, the better the chances for lucid. Good tutorial, props. I have not had a LD since school started, maybe this will work for me. I set my alarm, ill post when i wake up. I will lucid dream tonight.  ::lol::

----------


## LlamaBeanz

I tried your technique last night Adam. I had 1 dream recall. And 1 weird experience. It was probably 4:30am, and I must of realized I was dreaming ( or so I think ) but I awoke thinking the words 'hey im dreaming' although I don't remember the dream I was in. Perhaps my excitement woke me up even before I had a chance to think/say the words?

----------


## The Question

Well again i will attempt it tonight but i have been staying up later and waking up early lately so this may be pointless, well good night everyone!

----------


## Adam

> I tried your technique last night Adam. I had 1 dream recall. And 1 weird experience. It was probably 4:30am, and I must of realized I was dreaming ( or so I think ) but I awoke thinking the words 'hey im dreaming' although I don't remember the dream I was in. Perhaps my excitement woke me up even before I had a chance to think/say the words?



Weird man, could have happened. Last night I had a weird one too, I wasn't trying this but I remember I was with a girl, and thought to myself, any minute now I am going to wake up, so knew I was dreaming, but just didnt take control and woke up GRRRR!!

Thanks for trying though, and good luck if you try again  :smiley: 





> Well again i will attempt it tonight but i have been staying up later and waking up early lately so this may be pointless, well good night everyone!



Still worth a try  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> hmmmm... I've never heard your theory of the faster you fall asleep, the better the chances for lucid. Good tutorial, props. I have not had a LD since school started, maybe this will work for me. I set my alarm, ill post when i wake up. I will lucid dream tonight.



For me this is how it works, because after I have woken up, I know the sole purpose for me waking up is to get lucid, so it is fresh on my mind, then when I go back to bed and try the WILD part of this, it seems easier to get sleeping right away and lucid...

Might not work for others, it's just what works perfectly for me  :smiley:

----------


## mark

second night of trying.

I didnt have the best of sleep last night but I have def made some progress with your technique. I went to bed at 1.30 is and got up at 7.00, this time I spent about 5 mins writing down a dream then got up and walked for a bit to wake my self up more. I spent maybe 8 or 9 mins awake. 

I was going really well I started to experince some HI (wichi is a step i have never really got to) I was lying there for about maybe 15 mins which was good. But i got interupted by the bin men collecting recycling and the sound of smashing bottles is not a good sound ha ha. I tried again but was woke up by my brother  :Mad: 

Again I had fairly good reacall and feel like I have made some progress with this mate. So hopefully tonight I wont get interupted lol

----------


## Adam

Nice one, seems you are definately making good strides. I would try though to go to bed earlier, so when you WBTB you are going to sleep in the dark still - usually helps me concentrate better  :smiley:

----------


## mark

ha ha ha yeah your probs right...I got carried away watching band of brothers lol

----------


## The Question

I was so tired when i woke up in the night i fell asleep while attempting to turn off my alarm lol

----------


## Marvo

Trying this again.

----------


## successer777

I think I'll try this tech out tonight since its Friday, I'll post results tomorrow...

----------


## mark

right my third night of trying I just had some good recall. 

Last night I slept really soundly so did not wake up after 5.30 hours but more towards 7 hours. I filled in some dreams got up for a bit I was active for about 10 mins. Went back to bed and used you mild/wild combo technique it worked. ha ha I had a lucid dream using your technique so certainly it works nice one mate  ::bowdown::

----------


## successer777

Well, I tryed it out last night.  I went to sleep at 12:30 A.M. and woke up at 5:30 A.M. I was so darn tired I didn't bother getting up, I just stayed in bed, my eyes closed, imagining a dream scene in my head.  I got up to some moving pictures.  I lost consciosnous.  But I did actually remember my dream a lot more vividly, so I guess this tech improved my recall.  I'll give it another go tonight.

----------


## Adam

I do have your PM here still, so dont think I am ignoring it, have a whole bunch to get through so will when I can  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

Oki, was too damn tired this night. Try again tonight, will probably get 7 or more hours of sleep  ::D:

----------


## Adam

You are always too tired  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

I got up, got my laptop running, checked the pictures, read some lucid-dreaming related stuff, and got back to bed. I was sorta trying to WILD, but I just couldn't. I know how to WILD, but I had just forgotten how to do it  :tongue2: 

Try again tonight  ::ninja::

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

I tried last night. I went to bed at 12:30 and set my alarm for 6. When I was getting to the "it seems like I'm going to fall asleep soon" part I started repeating in my head "When I fall asleep, I will know I'm dreaming. When I wake up, I will remember my dreams." I know you don't say to do this before going to bed, but more chanting can't hurt. It may help with the dreams I have before I wake up.

So, I woke up at 6, turned off my alarm, and laid there with my eyes closed to remember any dreams I may have already had. I laid there for 3 minutes and couldn't remember a single thing, so I got up before I fell back asleep and got on here. I checked my email, read some posts on here, then re-read the part of your guide that talks about after you wake up. I left it up and went to the bathroom and got some water. I came back and made sure I knew exactly what to do, then turned off the monitors and went back to bed. I was up for 10 minutes. I close my window whenever I get up after 5-7 hours now because people like to drive by really loudly that time in the morning.

When you say to lay still that it's sorta like a WILD, I wasn't sure how still you mean to lay. I know other people's WILD techniques say to lay as still as you can, but then Jeff's guide says exactly to not move anything, nor move your eyes, nor even swallow, so I wasn't sure what you meant in your guide. So, I tried to lay as still as in Jeff's guide and I tried to imagine myself in a scene and walking through it. The first thing that came to my head was a dirt road through a tree orchard, so I imagined myself walking through that. I kept telling myself "When this happens, I'll know I'm dreaming."

It was hard to keep imagining myself in the trees, though, because I'd lose focus and my mind would go blank (or think random thoughts about lucid dreaming and about your guide and other people's responses to it without realizing it) and I'd have to make myself go back to that scene and start repeating it again. I started the scene at the beginning several times because of this. There was really nothing to do there, so I automatically switched to a different scene and imagined myself being lucid there. This happened several times. It's hard for me to imagine something for very long. While daydreaming, I can usually only imagine little parts of scenes until I either jump to the exciting or interesting part, or go back and imagine the exciting or interesting part I already imagined.

I did feel like my head get all tingly like it was falling asleep (like not getting enough circulation) but I didn't get any HI (never have before). My body felt numb (has happened before) but if I tried to barely move my finger or eyelid, they moved just fine (like always). I ended up getting really hot laying there and wanted to move the blanket off my shoulders and arms. I ended up just saying "fuck it" and pushed the blanket down, knowing I just messed up my WILD (which I've never succeeded at). I looked at the clock and it was 7, so I had been laying there for almost an hour. I turned over and didn't worry about stupid WILDing anymore and just repeated the same thoughts that you said to repeat.

I don't know at what point I stopped repeating it or at what point I fell asleep, but I woke up around 10ish remembering part of 1 dream. I laid there longer and remembered the rest of it. It wasn't very vivid and certainly wasn't lucid. I can tell that my recall is a lot better than it was (still isn't that great) just from dreams being on my mind a lot more and laying there with my eyes closed as soon as I wake up and trying to remember them. How would you tailor this technique to me given this info?  :smiley: 

EDIT: I'm anticipating RCing to be a particularly effective hinderance to me because when weird things happen, I just usually accept it as reality and think that I have just never encountered this before and I'm learning something new that I never knew before. I'm very open-minded to pretty much anything and never disbelieve anything until I have stronger proof of the opposite. Don't get my wrong. I don't just blindly believe it, either. I don't decide whether I believe or disbelieve until I have stronger proof of one way or the other. I'll be the first to suggest that maybe my understanding of reality isn't as accurate as it could be and I'm very open to the possibility that there may be all kinds of things I don't know about and haven't encountered yet. I may only know about 1&#37; of this world and about reality. That's why when something weird happens a dream, my first thought is curiosity and I get a huge urge to learn as much about this thing as possible.

----------


## Applejaxz

I've been trying this all week, and usually i turned off the phone alarm, went back to sleep, and woke up to my blaring alarm clock with no dream recall.

I left my phone at my friends house yesterday(and went to sleep at about 10), but woke up this morning at about 5 by myself(very unusual). I went back to sleep and i dreamed! I got lucid by doing a RC.  btw, i never even get dreams during school. Huge improvement. 

It's kind of weird that the night i didn't specifically try to do it, it worked. Thanks a lot Adam, I think this will end up working well for me, maybe ill be able to LD on weekdays now to!

----------


## Adam

Excellent work - Maybe the routeen of trying this was putting added pressure on you to become lucid? But with the technique already embed into your subconscious maybe it worked best this way for you?

I'm pleased elements of my technique worked for you, and good luck when trying again  ::D:

----------


## Selmuir

I'll have a go at this in the morning  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

Wow! Thanks, Adam! I read this last night, and I had a lucid dream last night too, probably due to this. I appreciate this, it helped me get a lucid dream again.

----------


## Adam

Thats awesome! I am really pleased  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Meakel

I always sleep at 10:00pm and wake up at 6:50. I am a bit sceptcal considering the succes rate wiht other people put this seems like a well thought out tech. I'm trying tonight, like in 5 minutes. So good luck to me! I really hope this works, I've only ever had DILDs.  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

Hey good luck  ::D: 

A few have been successful, just not posted here  :tongue2:

----------


## dodobird

Thanks. I will try this. I'm trying to improve my memory now with an excersice from EWLD, I hope this will help with the MILD.

----------


## Adam

Let me know how you get on  :smiley:

----------


## heinerich

"January 11th 


Dream Recall Improvement


Using Adam's technique I could recall *6* dreams a night!!! I can't say for sure that it was only due to his technique, but after trying other techniques, this one seems to be the best so far in dream recall. Here is a short summary of each dream:


first wake up (04:30am):A woman keeps calling me on my cellphone, she wants to know what time is the concert going to be;My neighbors dog barks outside, I go to the window to look outside, but all I could see was my computer (Windows) desktop;second wake up (07:00am):I was posting something at DV's forums;Someone knocks on the front door, I go check, and there is nobody there;I go on errands and a couple is running naked aound the supermarket/mall;I wake up, turn off the air-conditioner (I know this was a dream, because when I actually woke up the air-conditioner was on)
Thanks Adam!!"   ::D:

----------


## Woozie

This seems like an interesting technique! I'm going to be using it in my WBTB's from now on.

One question though. When I return to bed, should I be vizualising/thinking about my dream scene until I fall asleep?

Because last night when I tried this I had some trouble falling back to sleep and had to let my mind wander off eventually. I don't know, maybe I was focusing too much on the dream scene or something? Or it could have been that I was just up for too long (I think I was up around 20 minutes) 

*Shrug*

----------


## Adam

Well initially yes, think about it, but should your mind wander let it, but make sure you stay with it, and make sure you stay awake with it or you will just fall to sleep

----------


## Woozie

Alright, thanks man.

I randomly woke up around 4 hours after going to bed tonight and decided to give this another go.

I stayed up for about 10 minutes, then went back to bed daydreaming about my dream scene. I was dead tired so I passed out quick as hell. Good thing was that I had a Dild!  ::banana::  
Bad thing was that I was so stressed about completing my LD goal that I woke up when I tried to teleport. Oh well, hopefully i'll learn from this mistake.

----------


## Adam

Awesome work, glad it helped in someway  ::D:

----------


## Meehaw

I tried your technique last night!  ::D:  and although I didnt have a lucid dream it really helped my recall and WILD. So i went to bed at 12 and got up at 5:15, went down to my computer and read this thread along with some others. I then went to the toilet and went back to bed. I imagined my dream scene and kept repeating "When i am dreaming i 
will know it and i will be doing this" imagining i was lucid in my scene. Not long after i went into SP, experienced huge vibrations and heard noises. I felt as though i was slipping into my dream but for some reason though after a while it just disappeared.  :Sad: 

Im not sure what im supposed to do at this stage...do i wait for the scene to appear around me or do i "roll" out of my real body into my sleeping body?? 

But all in all i thought it was great...i tried it with a positive attitude and it increased my recall...and also this morning I had a false awakening which i should've realised!!!  ::lol:: 
ah well i think in the future ill definitely have more success! thanks!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Hey thanks for trying and glad it helped increase your recal. Most people report that if anything recal is improved.

I am working on a new technique which is a little easier than this with better results which I hope to publish before the weekend  :smiley: 

Adam.

----------


## Meehaw

sweet! i look forward to it!  ::D:

----------


## The Day Dream

I know!!!! What about adding the moon as a dream location!?!?

----------


## Skydreamer707

or the bottom of the ocean?  :tongue2:  Awesome guide BTW actually i shorten the stay up time when i do WBTB anyways  :smiley:  Def. gonna try this Tonight.

----------


## Adam

Cool, let me know how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## Secret Neo

Ya i gotta get back into LD's. Past few years have been very unsuccessful. I seem to naturally wake up at 4:30 anyway and i gotta laptop in my room  so it may work. lus my sleep is more regimented in the summer when I'm working.

----------


## Mattofla

Might as well ask this here.

Does doing a DEILD provoke sleep paralysis? 

I would rather not have to go through that when I just wake up.

----------


## Atras

I will be trying this technique tonight. I hope it works. Ill post my results in the morning.

----------


## Adam

> Might as well ask this here.
> 
> Does doing a DEILD provoke sleep paralysis? 
> 
> I would rather not have to go through that when I just wake up.



I wouldn't say so - not with me anyway. When I WILD it does, but this is usually because I WILD when I go to bed rather than waking up in the middle of the night to do it.

Sleep paralysis is nothing to be affraid of, and is actually one of the easiest ways to induce lucid dreams. Once you're aware that you're in SP then you just become lucid  :smiley:

----------


## shokomann

Hi Adam, i will try this Technique tonight...usally i wake up without any help some time until i have to get up for work but i noticed that its only like 40 minutes until my alarm would go off so i stay in bed and have thoughts like " oh no just 40 minuted to have a LD.." i think that this thoughts destroy tha chances to LD...so i will try to get up at 5:15...i better not tell my wife ^^

----------


## Mattofla

I know it is fake and all, but I just have a fear that i will see the girl from "The Ring" hovering over me or something.  :tongue2:

----------


## shokomann

then you get a bazooka and kick her ass  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> I know it is fake and all, but I just have a fear that i will see the girl from "The Ring" hovering over me or something.



Well how will you know unless you try?

----------


## wwe101

adam.  how do you just become lucid after you know your in SP?

----------


## Adam

Difficult to explain, but really it just a case of know that SP really is just a dream. Your mind is awake but your body isn't, this is effectively a lucid dream. I generally just start thinking about something else and it becomes the dream then. Most of by strong and lengthy lucid dreams have come out of SP.

Let me know if you need me to go into more detail.

----------


## shokomann

ok today i tryed your technique but its just not possible for me to fall to sleep after 15 minuted beeing awake on a unusual time...today i was 1,5 hours awake then falled to sleep but 10 min after that i had to go to work...

maybe im just thinking to much about havin a LD and try to much fall to sleep i dont know what im doing wrong..

----------


## Skydreamer707

I "tried" doing this at least three times...but i cant wake up to my alarm! i always sleep through it! its crazy i must sleep ridiculously deep b/c ill set the volume of my alarm to the highest setting which NEVER ((used)) to fail to wake me up, and i wake up naturally that morning and dont remember hearing a thing! but i know it went off because my mom had to come and turn it off.ahhhhh what the hell? any suggestions? this is driving me insane!  ::shock::  I wanted to try this guide too ;__;

----------


## Adam

I'm not sure what to suggest to help you wake up. Maybe try having your alarm closer or try some affirmations before bed, for example telling yourself over and over that you MUST and WILL wake up at 4am or what ever time you plan. Or maybe try setting your mibile phone alarm and having that on your bed?

----------


## Mattofla

Another DEILD related post:

So i was having this strange dream... and I eventually noticed that all that was just a dream and I noticed I was sitting in my bed with my eyes closed. I continued to sit there while looking over my dream and I even visualized the next part of it to kind of kick start the process.

Nothing Happened. :\

I am guessing my REM sleep was over and you can only do it in REM or something. I know your not an expert on DEILD, but thought I'd post it here.

----------


## Skydreamer707

haha i woke up to my alarm yesterday morning after posting that  ::roll::  guess all i needed was a little sutosuggestionn like you said. but i have another question  :wink2:  i woke up and did the whole get up for 5 min and all and got back to be and did my dream scene which is this forest i created in my mind while doing one of my WILD attempts a couple months ago. so your guide was really similar to what ive already done just experiementing  ::D:  so anyways i think at one point my dream scene DID become my dream. the only problem was that it happened without any signs of SP or anything so i had no idea.and it was in my dream scene i imagined. so even though random things started happening (like some people i hadn't imagined started chasing me)the whole dream i kept wondering/asking myself whether or not i was dreaming or still in bed visualizing.and i didnt want to decide i was dreaming if i was really awake. this spanned for like 5 different dreams and for some reason doing a reality check never entered my mind? so my question is how do you tell you've entered a dream? mine was done so smoothly i couldnt tell  :Sad:  plus the whole dream i was aware and had semi-control so i was like? what is going on am i still visualizing? sorry if this is a stupid question. but im so confused! did i actually WILD?

----------


## Adam

You didn't WILD - but you were close. The realisation was almost there since you questionned yourself in the dream. A good thing to remember is that when you question yourself you must always go with it, but you're never going to question yourself when you're awake - trust me.

So when you next attempt it, if you find yourself wondering if you're dreaming or just imagining it, then just go with trying an RC or something, because more than likely you wil be dreaming. Also sounds like you went back to sleep pretty quick, maybe try staying up for a minute or two longer  :smiley: 

Hope that helps?

----------


## Diggy770

I went to sleep at 10:45 and set my alarm for 4:30, i got up for about 10 mins and then i went back to bed to lay down. While i was lying still for about 10 - 15 mins trying to lucid dream, i got this feeling like my body was tilting backwards and kind of flipping. I also saw visual things like colors and flashes. I ended up falling asleep because i gave up and turned on my side and went to sleep. Do you know what that tilting/flipping feeling was? Also, do you think i was close to a lucid dream?

----------


## Marvo

Ok, so it's been some time since I've gotten myself together to attempt any special techniques, but I have a feeling I'm ready to get back on the horse, so I am gonna start out by stabilizing my sleep patterns. Does 23:00/24:00 -> 7:00 sound alright?

edit: wow I just took a look through this thread. That's some wonderful english I had going for myself back in 2007. Goddamn.

----------


## bro

It's been ages since I've read this, but you've inspired me once again, Adam to have a go at this and really attempt a more formal technique. I've got some good vibes tonight.

I'll post with any success.

----------


## Xedan

Ok, I'm awake right now, and just to keep things positive I wanted to say _this is going to work for me_. hope everyone else who tries has luck

----------


## Adam

> I went to sleep at 10:45 and set  my alarm for 4:30, i got up for about 10 mins and then i went back to bed to lay  down. While i was lying still for about 10 - 15 mins trying to lucid dream, i  got this feeling like my body was tilting backwards and kind of flipping. I also  saw visual things like colors and flashes. I ended up falling asleep because i  gave up and turned on my side and went to sleep. Do you know what that  tilting/flipping feeling was? Also, do you think i was close to a lucid  dream?



That's the onset of Sleep Paralysis. I use these tactile  sensations to get lucid. You need to keep going with them until they're pretty  stong, and then you need to stop them and realise that you cannot be feeling the  strong twists and falling because you're in your bed - this realisation acts as  the transition to lucidity.





> Ok, so it's been some time since I've  gotten myself together to attempt any special techniques, but I have a feeling  I'm ready to get back on the horse, so I am gonna start out by stabilizing my  sleep patterns. Does 23:00/24:00 -> 7:00 sound alright?
> 
> edit: wow I  just took a look through this thread. That's some wonderful english I had going  for myself back in 2007. Goddamn.



Sounds about right, but different people have different sleep patterns so you need to understand your own sleep pattern.





> It's been  ages since I've read this, but you've inspired me once again, Adam to have a go  at this and really attempt a more formal technique. I've got some good vibes  tonight.
> 
> I'll post with any  success.



Wow - a blast from the past, good luck buddy  ::D: 





> Ok, I'm awake right now, and just  to keep things positive I wanted to say _this is going to work for me_.  hope everyone else who tries has luck



Hope it goes well  :smiley:

----------


## Xedan

no, it did not give me a lucid, but did break my overall vivid-dreaming dry spell. But also, I was sort of sick during the night and didn't even fall to sleep again until around seven, at which point I slept like a log.

----------


## elemental135

I'm a newbie at this, so I'm psyched to see something that might work for me. So far it's been ages since I had an LD, and that was before I started trying to have them. I'll definitely try this tonight!

----------


## Mattroxs15

hello im going to try this technique, im not expecting it to work immedialtly but with all the good feedback i have high hopes. ::banana::

----------


## Mattroxs15

heyi tried it but i had too many distractions when i woke up, also i dont think i set my alarm to the right time. But that night i did have 5 different dreams that i mostly remember. Some of them were  so retarded it should have slapped me into a lucid but im not a very frequent reality checker so that was most likely my problem. im going to try again today  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

This shall be my guide, Yes, definitely!

----------


## Zyangur

Tried this last night and it was interesting. I went to bed at 11 PM and set my alarm for 5 AM. I woke up at 3:30 though, and had to go to the bathroom. Then I fell back asleep, and woke up from my alarm. I went over to my computer, and came and read this thread over again, and took a look at some of the dream scene pictures. After about 5 minutes, I went to the bathroom again, and then back to bed. I must have fallen asleep though. I woke up and checked my clock, and it was 5:30. I felt awake enough at the end of my waking up, but I guess I really wasn't that awake.

----------


## lucsande

Hey, Adam, I don't know if you will still be active on this thread, but I thought it would do no harm to ask anyway. Why do you believe it is best not trying anything when going to bed for the first time in the night? And why do you stay awake for such a small amount of time (you said no more than 15 minutes)? Do you have any theories about why these may be helping you?

----------


## Suck4Luck

Real quick, will I experience sleep paralysis while doing this? Or do I just fall asleep as I normally would?

----------

